# Possible new horse... Please check him out



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a 7 month old Paint/QH colt I am buying. I welcome all critiques!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eeh, have you had him vetted? What are you planning to do with him?

He's cute, but he sure looks like he's _badly_ clubbed-footed on both front feet. Combine that with the calf knees and I don't foresee him staying sound for much riding.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya I second the club feet. Definitely have a vet look that over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Bad feet, bad legs, I'd run away.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

There is no hope of that horse ever being sound for riding...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree those fronts scare me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

He had a bad farrier job... Extremely bad.... Owner showed me a before and after.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

:shock: bad farrier job??? I'd run..far, far away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you share the pictures from before the farrier trimmed him?

ETA: Either way, his left front, the white leg, is _not_ a result of a bad trimming job. If you look at the angles of the front and back of the hoof, even if the back of the hoof were flat on the ground, the front of the hoof would still be growing at an extremely steep angle. That's a sure sign of a club and no farrier could turn a normal hoof into one that looks like that without completely crippling the horse.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Only after x-rays have been seen by a VERY knowledgeable farrier which has to guarantee he can fix that I would be thinking about buying him. Even if that's the case, prepare yourself for the possibility that he'll never be sound for serious work. Shame on the breeder, tho....:-(


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have the old picture anymore...


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and run. Beautiful horse but unless you would just like a horse 'to look at' then if advise against getting him. Just curious, how much are they asking??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

The pictures from when he was younger showed no signs of any leg problems. It is hard to tell what a foal will look like until they are older but you can always get an idea.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd buy the "bad farrier" story only AFTER a thorough vetting when the vet is the one telling you that is the problem.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

horsietori said:


> The pictures from when he was younger showed no signs of any leg problems. It is hard to tell what a foal will look like until they are older but you can always get an idea.



After seeing these pictures I'm betting he won't stay sound long as a riding horse. I can tell you that rigt now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

He has been checked by the vet and I'm waiting for the report. I'm not for sure buying him.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

horsietori said:


> The pictures from when he was younger showed no signs of any leg problems. It is hard to tell what a foal will look like until they are older but you can always get an idea.


yes - and the idea that is being gotten via the photos you have posted in this thread is that this horse is destined to a life of soundness issues. You asked for input, you are getting it - that input can only be given on what you have provided which is photos of a horse showing serious club foot issues. It seems you are rather keen on this little guy and want him to be THE horse for you.......


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sure, foals change a lot as they grow, but there are some things that don't change. Granted, I am just judging from 2 pictures so I _could_ be wrong....but I really don't think I am. There are signs that a trained eye can see on things like that that will give clues to whether it might be something long-term or something new. Just looking at those pictures, I'm not inclined to believe the "bad farrier" story the owners told you. Those feet have been growing that way for a while.

For your own sake, _please_ get a very thorough vet check before you go any further in this purchase. He is a cute colt, but I would hate for you to get him home and end up heartbroken when he ends up being capable of nothing more than being a very loudly colored, and _expensive_, pasture pet.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

themacpack said:


> yes - and the idea that is being gotten via the photos you have posted in this thread is that this horse is destined to a life of soundness issues. You asked for input, you are getting it - that input can only be given on what you have provided which is photos of a horse showing serious club foot issues. It seems you are rather keen on this little guy and want him to be THE horse for you.......


Um... I said I might get him. Yes I love him but I also have enough sense to say no. I haven't seen him yet because he is out of state. I'm going there soon to see him in person before making a final decision. I'm taking all precautions. He only showed this problem after his last farrier visit who supposedly was a different farrier then usual. I've seen a lot of bad farrier jobs. I'm being careful.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Sure, foals change a lot as they grow, but there are some things that don't change. Granted, I am just judging from 2 pictures so I _could_ be wrong....but I really don't think I am. There are signs that a trained eye can see on things like that that will give clues to whether it might be something long-term or something new. Just looking at those pictures, I'm not inclined to believe the "bad farrier" story the owners told you. Those feet have been growing that way for a while.
> 
> For your own sake, _please_ get a very thorough vet check before you go any further in this purchase. He is a cute colt, but I would hate for you to get him home and end up heartbroken when he ends up being capable of nothing more than being a very loudly colored, and _expensive_, pasture pet.


I am going to have a complete vet check done before he leaves the state. I'm also making the seller sign a contract.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Since you're not already committed to this purchase (made a down payment or signed a contract), I would strongly advise you to back out and look at other colts. There are other things about this colt that I really don't like, but the clubbed feet were the most obvious and concerning issues.

I don't know how much they are asking for this colt, but with the market like it is, you can find a lot better quality out there for almost a pittance...especially if you are looking at animals this young.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

horsietori said:


> He only showed this problem after his last farrier visit who supposedly was a different farrier then usual. I've seen a lot of bad farrier jobs. I'm being careful.



There is no way his feet look like that just from one farrier job-they're lying. It seems that you DO have your heart pretty set on him so do whatever floats your boat but you aren't taking all 'precautions' as you say. Any good horseman would know that that colts feet would NOT look that way after one farrier visit. (Unless the farrier was a complete moron) 

I'd seriously not even bother but being you have your heart set already-good luck..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeMac (Dec 8, 2012)

His legs just won't hold up to riding. If you're just looking for a companion that's okay but right now you could get a really lovely foal for almost nothing. With those legs and feet I doubt he'll ever be able to do much work. Very pretty boy though.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think a 7 month old would have more than 1 or 2 farrier sessions...

Personally, I wouldn't waste the gas money to cross state lines to look at it.

I think you can compare not only the hoof differences, but the physical build of the front legs to this 7 month old:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

horsietori said:


> The pictures from when he was younger showed no signs of any leg problems. It is hard to tell what a foal will look like until they are older but you can always get an idea.



Foals are not born with club feet, they come as they grow, often from to much protein causing the tendons to contract and pulling the foal onto its toe.

First thing I noticed was that he is club footed. 
Second thing I noticed is that no matter that everyone answering has told you to run the other way, you are determined that there is nothing wrong or, that some miraculous farrier is going to cure the problem. 

Sorry but at the stage it is at it is basically incurable, he will always have small and upright feet which will lead to navicular before he is very old.

I would advise that you cut your loses now and run the other way.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Foals are not born with club feet, they come as they grow, often from to much protein causing the tendons to contract and pulling the foal onto its toe.
> 
> First thing I noticed was that he is club footed.
> Second thing I noticed is that no matter that everyone answering has told you to run the other way, you are determined that there is nothing wrong or, that some miraculous farrier is going to cure the problem.
> ...


This needs to be repeated.

You are going to have an over priced lawn ornament that will more then likely end up being to sore for even that if he is ridden. This horse should never see a rider IMO.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing to add but lots of likes to everyone advising you to back away. Too many nice horses out there to go ahead with this purchase, unless you enjoy martyrdom.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Find a better foal that is not so flashy with color. A solid chestnut with good conformation and breeding is worth far more in 5 years than a flashy colored foal with club feet that you will love and have to put down because of pain (even as a pasture ornament).


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a horse with a club foot and it was a whole lot worse than this horse's feet. His hoof was folded completely underneath him. He was an incredible horse and he was really special to me. Not everything has to be a business deal, but if you buy him you will have to put him down eventually. On the other hand every horse deserves love, so you just do what you think is right for you.


----------



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

love the colour, front feet are as everyone said SCARY....RUN!


----------

